# Officer down statistics as of 11-12-06



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Total Line of Duty Deaths: 125 as of 11-12-06
Aircraft accident: 2
Assault: 2
Automobile accident: 33
Bomb: 1
Duty related illness: 2
Gunfire: 43
Gunfire (Accidental): 2
Heart attack: 8
Motorcycle accident: 6
Stabbed: 1
Struck by vehicle: 9
Vehicular assault: 13
Vehicle pursuit: 3

By Month:
January: 13
February: 17
March: 10
April: 8
May: 13
June: 8
July: 5
August: 15
September: 15
October: 15
November: 6

By State:
Alabama: 4
Arizona: 2
Arkansas: 2
California: 12
Colorado: 2
Connecticut: 1
District of Columbia: 1
Florida: 8
Georgia: 4
Illinois: 8
Indiana: 3
Kansas: 2
Kentucky: 2
Louisiana: 4
Maine: 1
Maryland: 4
Massachusetts: 1
Michigan: 3
Mississippi: 2
Montana: 2
Nevada: 1
New Hampshire: 1
New Jersey: 3
New Mexico: 2
New York: 8
Ohio: 5
Oklahoma: 2
Pennsylvania: 3
Puerto Rico: 2
Tennessee: 3
Texas: 7
U.S. Government: 6
Virginia: 9
Washington: 2
West Virginia: 1
Wisconsin: 1
Wyoming: 1

Average tour: 11 years, 2 months
Average age: 37
By Gender:
Female: 5
Male: 120

*BE SAFE, ALWAYS WEAR YOUR VEST!*


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

All I can say about that is way to many on that list.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

mikey742 said:


> All I can say about that is way to many on that list.


Thats 125 to many on the list


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Way to many on here.....


----------

